# Stimme älter machen (70-80 Jahre)



## Neuk (11. Februar 2002)

Ich hab mich mal mit Cool Edit rumgespielt und wollte meine Stimme sehr alt klingen lassen ... richtig opa like, weil im stimmenverstellen bin ich net so gut 

Ich hab mal den Pitch einfach runtergedreht und es wurde nur dunkler ...
Hat jemand Tipps für mich, wie ich sowas anstellen kann.


----------



## AKM<2b> (12. Februar 2002)

Also ich kann dir jetzt nicht sagen benutz dieses Programm oder drück da diesen Knopf... 
aber Stimmanalyse alter leute:

die Stimme klingt nicht mehr so geschmeidig wie bei jungen hüpfern.
Also irgendwie leicht zittrig und kratzig mit schwächebedingten Lautstärkeveränderungen... ausserdem ist sie tiefer. Allerdings nicht so wie ein böser Dämon aus der Hölle...

Trink einfach Milch oder irgendwas was dir richtig Schleim in den Rachen treibt und rauch eine Schachtel Zigaretten. Dann Stell dich nackt auf den Balkon und warte bis du erkältet bist. Nachdem du dann deine Stimme leicht nach unten gepitcht hast müsstest du fast so klingen.  
und jag dann noch ein Filter so zerhacken oder distorten drüber aber Sparsam. 

OK und jetzt die leute die davon Ahnung haben bitte.
Tschö
 2b


----------



## Neuk (12. Februar 2002)

War genau was ich gebraucht hab ... Danke!

Aber auf Balkon stellen bringt nimmer viel, ist doch wieder viel zu warm *g*


----------

